# CA - Irvine, D&D group looking for more



## Shadewyn (May 5, 2008)

*UPDATE: 6/3*

At this point we have sorted through all the requests to join (far more than any one group could accept), met up with a few canidates and made an initial selection.

This is good news for 4E as a game as folks seem intrested ... its bad news for others as they will have to continue their search for a group (hint: post a LFG note as there was enough to build a 2nd group alone off those we could not accept due to size reasons).

*And of course if you are that gamer that just knows you would be a fit with us, send an email* and at the least we can put you on the list of folks to talk to if there is attrition (we will draw from that list before ever doing an open announcement). Who knows ... if the email is impressive enough or the bribe is good enough and all agree we may squeeze you in.

==================
LOCATION: Irvine, California
TIME: Saturday @ 5PM
FREQUENCY: Weekly more or less (We average 40+ game sessions a year after holidays, & family/work issues)

WHO ARE WE?: This gaming group has been around for a decade now and has played through 2E, 3E, 3.5E and now are moving on to 4E.  We are made up of 30 to 40 year old working professionals, married, have kids, and just happen to enjoy getting together to throw some dice opposed to golfing.  Currently we are down to 4 players (or 3 and 1 GM) and are looking for a few more.

HOW WE GAME: We tend to run module series as a backbone with homebrew to fill gaps.  The focus is much more on problem solving and combat than roleplay, but we do have the occasional game where no combat is had.  In general the only non WotC products we use / allow are adventure modules or settings.  We do not focus on any one particular setting.

HOUSERULES: Rule zero exists for a reason, however over the last decade we strive to invoke it precisely zero times per campaign.  I find the game just flows better if everyone shares the same view of what game they are playing.

DICE: Thought I would make a special note of this ... I (and other backup GMs) dont fudge dice rolls.  We roll openly in front of players whenever possible and as a result there are legends of insignificant creatures rolling quintuple back to back crit hits devastating whole parties.  Without the time honored tradition of GMs fudging dice rolls in the players favor, many find the death rate a bit high at first.  We like it that way, and find that players approach encounters a bit more honestly as a result.  Players have gone 1 to 20th in 3E with us though so its not like we run killer campaigns either, its just hard to do.  

WHO ARE YOU?: Knowledge of the game is not as important as desire to play.  Someone we would feel comfortable heading out to Dave & Busters with and grab the latest flick at the movies with.  Your age should be 21+ (its a drinking limit in the state of California thing if alcohol should flow, as well as the ability to handle more mature subject matter if we decide to go there for a game or two).  Cats ... we have two of them, allergic folks beware.

And most importantly we are looking for players that are fun to game with and don't marginalize or disrespect their fellow gamers ...

If you have questions or are intrested ... send an email to Shadewyn@cox.net

We are gonna try and have everything locked into place for June 6th as the first transition to 4E game.


----------



## Satori (May 7, 2008)

Sweet!  I'm in Santa Ana, CA!

Email incoming!


----------



## Shadewyn (May 12, 2008)

Heading someplace tropical for a couple weeks.  I will catch up with eveyones email and such on Memorial day weekend when I get back.


----------



## Shadewyn (Jun 3, 2008)

At this point we have sorted through all the requests to join (far more than any one group could accept), met up with a few canidates and made an initial selection.

This is good news for 4E as a game as folks seem intrested ... its bad news for others as they will have to continue their search for a group (hint: post a LFG note as there was enough to build a 2nd group alone off those we could not accept due to size reasons).

*And of course if you are that gamer that just knows you would be a fit with us, send an email and at the least * we can put you on the list of folks to talk to if there is attrition (we will draw from that list before ever doing an open announcement). Who knows ... if the email is impressive enough or the bribe is good enough and all agree we may squeeze you in.


----------

